# NEWS FROM CSR!! SWM Release Date!!!!



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just on the phone with a D* CSR to have a new line ran and asked about the SWM. She said that she was looking into it not to long ago and decided to look a little more into it while i was on the phone with her. She told me it was scheduled to be released on August 2.

Idk what do you guys think?? Is it reliable? I got really excited when i heard this so came right on to tell everyone.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would wait a word from retailers and installers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah, that could be the roll out date for CSR instruction. Even if that's the case, though, it sounds like it's getting closer.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

My SWM seems to be working fine. I've seen the early training package for the CSRs, but have no idea of how the supply side is going.
Not to burst any bubbles, but that's only about two weeks away, and so seems a bit premature.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thats great news


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Time to get the HR20 for the bedroom!


----------



## WilsonFlyer (Jan 16, 2006)

Good. I've needed one for 6 months.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope it does for the folks that need it.... but I don't recall that being in the time frame given too those of us in the SWM chat.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Some people don't want to read the last part of post #4.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

sounds like we might be getting closer. 
but.. i remember back in November 06 a CSR told me that D10 was already launched and by the end of December 06 all the new HD channels would be available.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I hesitated even bringing up the SWM chat..... but either way August was not in the equation. 

People are reading it....but really hoping you are mistaken.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I know this does not mean anything. But I had a TECH at my house to realign my dish yesterday. The guy seemed to know what he was doing and what he was talking about. He knew all about the SWM but he said last week the installers were told mid fall.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> ...... the SWM but he said last week the installers were told mid fall.


That's more along the lines of what I remember being said.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

:whatdidid 


veryoldschool said:


> Some people don't want to read the last part of post #4.


We read it.
We chose to ignore it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok so I have a stupid question. I recently had D* installed and the installer gave me (2) D12's and (1) D11. Since the D11 won't work with the SWM will D* swap it for a D12 for little or no $$? I wish I had known better at the time because I would have pushed the instller for another D12. Also, will the R15 work with the SWM?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

braven said:


> Ok so I have a stupid question. I recently had D* installed and the installer gave me (2) D12's and (1) D11. Since the D11 won't work with the SWM will D* swap it for a D12 for little or no $$? I wish I had known better at the time because I would have pushed the instller for another D12. Also, will the R15 work with the SWM?


You would probably have to call DIRECTV and ask.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's about time this technology hit the streets. Good work, SWM Testers!! I'm jealous that I couldn't be one of you!


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Doubt it. No word about anything at our HSP. If they roll it out in two weeks not a single tech would know how to set it up. and knowing hoe they don't want to set up powered 4 by 8s this one is going to be a ball breaker.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

braven said:


> Ok so I have a stupid question. I recently had D* installed and the installer gave me (2) D12's and (1) D11. Since the D11 won't work with the SWM will D* swap it for a D12 for little or no $$? I wish I had known better at the time because I would have pushed the instller for another D12. Also, will the R15 work with the SWM?


That would be why the SWM has two or three legacy ports for older receivers.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The CSR may have said Aug 2, but did they say what year?  

As of yet, I have not heard a peep about the SWM through our HSP channels. Nothing from the trainers, tech bulletins, nothing. 

I would hope that they would give a *little* bit of training on how to install these things. Otherwise, I see a lot of people "pulling a houskamp" and smoking boxes. :hurah: 

Oh, who am I kidding, they will just give the things to use and say have fun.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

braven said:


> Also, will the R15 work with the SWM?


Nope.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

braven as Mertzen the R15 will not work with the SWM FTM outputs. You can run it off the legacy outputs. DIRECTV will be coming out with a R16 at some point that will work off the SWM FTM outputs.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

RobertE said:


> The CSR may have said Aug 2, but did they say what year?
> 
> As of yet, I have not heard a peep about the SWM through our HSP channels. Nothing from the trainers, tech bulletins, nothing.
> 
> ...


:uglyhamme


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I've heard that in some companies they no longer refer to the "smoke test". They've been renamed the HFTs--"Houskamp Field Trials". 

Just kidding! We love [to tease] ya, Houskamp...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

and a "SWM" is..????


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

*SLAP*


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Man....talk about gettin' some balck eyes. :lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> and a "SWM" is..????


SWM=Single Wire Multi-switch

It will allow you to run one line to a HR20 and use both tuners. Or run one line to a room and split it and hook up a HR20, H21, H20 (when it gets it's update), and D12.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> and a "SWM" is..????


Single Wire Mulit-switch.
It allows folks with only one cable to utilize both tuners on select D* models.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Hope they come out soon so my mom can finally get a DVR for her house.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Like others, I think the August date is too soon for the release of the SWM. 

What I'd love to know, though, is when it does come it, can anyone who wants an SWM can simply order one from DIRECTV for self-installation, or can we just go to Lowes/Home Depot/Best Buy, etc., and pick one up? Best Buy sells LNBs, so who knows - maybe they'd sell SWMs, too?

Also, what does anyone think the price will be?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Like others, I think the August date is too soon for the release of the SWM. What I'd love to know, though, is if anyone who wants an SWM can simply order one from DIRECTV for self-installation, or if we can go to Lowes/Home Depot/Best Buy, etc., and pick one up. Best Buy sells LNBs, so who knows - maybe they'd sell SWMs, too?
> 
> Also, what does anyone think the price will be?


I think a few places will sell it at some point. Not right away. But if you order it from DIRECTV they will make you have a installer come out. I am thinking $80 to $100 for the SWM5 and $125 to $150 for the SWM8.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> and a "SWM" is..????


Single White Male...not sure how D* plans to market this to the Sunday Ticket crowd but I'll take the SWF instead :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> Single White Male...not sure how D* plans to market this to the Sunday Ticket crowd but I'll take the SWF instead :lol:


Me Too (c) AOL. :hurah:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I think a few places will sell it at some point. Not right away. But if you order it from DIRECTV they will make you have a installer come out. I am thinking $80 to $100 for the SWM5 and $125 to $150 for the SWM8.


I'm pretty sure places like SolidSignal will have it relatively quickly after release. I'd think that the prices would lean towards the high ends of your estimates.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> Single White Male...not sure how D* plans to market this to the Sunday Ticket crowd but I'll take the SWF instead :lol:


Wrong forum. Were you looking for Match.com or MySpace, perhaps?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RobertE said:


> The CSR may have said Aug 2, but did they say what year?
> 
> As of yet, I have not heard a peep about the SWM through our HSP channels. Nothing from the trainers, tech bulletins, nothing.
> 
> ...


Tech came out last week to "install" my second HR20 (since DirecTV would not ship the box to me).. His eyes nearly popped out of his head when he saw me install the HR20 using splitters on the same single line from the SWM5 (I've been part of the test group) as my other HR20. He said they have heard nothing about the SWM, and it's not on the training schedule for the rest of July either.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought it was Single Watcha Macallit


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Single Wire Multi-Switch... you no longer need two wire to a DVR.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> Single Wire Multi-Switch... you no longer need two wire to a DVR.


Correction ... you no longer need two wires to a *SWM-enabled* DVR for dual-tuner recording. Legacy DVRs will still require two runs for dual-tuner recording.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

So.... for those of use who already have two holes drilled in the side of the house for our DVR's, does it matter? Just curious.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> So.... for those of use who already have two holes drilled in the side of the house for our DVR's, does it matter? Just curious.


Sure it does, as now I don't need to keep drilling more holes as I add more equipment.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> and a "SWM" is..????


Yes, what is a SWM? Single White Male?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is a lot more information on the SWM in the Cutting Edge forum. Rather than duplicating all of that information to answer questions here, I would suggest those who want more information check that forum.

Carl


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

was told by my installer that they were telling them August, but he'd bank on sometime in sept.


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm, this may make my Sunday football watching easier as I expand the amount of tv's in use!!!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Drew2k
> Like others, I think the August date is too soon for the release of the SWM. What I'd love to know, though, is if anyone who wants an SWM can simply order one from DIRECTV for self-installation, or if we can go to Lowes/Home Depot/Best Buy, etc., and pick one up. Best Buy sells LNBs, so who knows - maybe they'd sell SWMs, too?
> 
> Also, what does anyone think the price will be?





BMoreRavens said:


> I think a few places will sell it at some point. Not right away. But if you order it from DIRECTV they will make you have a installer come out. I am thinking $80 to $100 for the SWM5 and $125 to $150 for the SWM8.


With the protection plan, will DTV upgrade my M/S for free?
I want to replace my Sammy and/or H20 with another (and another) HR20. No need to run another line, but I need the SWM, and the appropriately-rated splitter for the other end.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> With the protection plan, will DTV upgrade my M/S for free?
> I want to replace my Sammy and/or H20 with another (and another) HR20. No need to run another line, but I need the SWM, and the appropriately-rated splitter for the other end.


They have not gave any info on it yet. No price, no date, or if they will send it to you or if you will need a installer install it. Everything you have read on here is a guess by a DBStalk member.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> They have not gave any info on it yet. No price, no date, or if they will send it to you or if you will need a installer install it. Everything you have read on here is a guess by a DBStalk member.


What, we're engaging in unfounded speculation?
On this forum?
How'd that slip by the mederators??


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> What, we're engaging in unfounded speculation?
> On this forum?
> How'd that slip by the mederators??


The mederators let everything slide. On the other hand, the moderators tend to be overpaid and underbearing. :lol:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

I had a new HR20 installed in my house yesterday (Tues).  The technician had heard about the SWM, but that was the extent of it. He had no idea when he'd be trained or when the SWM would be available. He seemed pretty up-to-speed on current equipment, so I walked away assuming it will be at least a few more months before we see the SWM. He actually wasn't totally thrilled about it, because he will lose the $20 he gets for each line he installs. I told him he'd get to offset that with more installs each day. :sure:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The mederators let everything slide. On the other hand, the moderators tend to be overpaid and underbearing. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Oh sure, I forget to spell check and you pick on me!!

Don't you have a puzzle to construct or something?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The mederators let everything slide. On the other hand, the moderators tend to be overpaid and underbearing. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


WAAAAYYY overpaid :hurah:


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

houskamp said:


> WAAAAYYY overpaid :hurah:


But funny. Tibbs, loved the HFT comment :hurah: :lol: :hurah: I do believe that has become the standard in equipment testing these days. Isn't that right Houskamp? *slap* 

And Tibbs, is right, we LOVE teasing you. :grin:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> But funny. Tibbs, loved the HFT comment :hurah: :lol: :hurah: I do believe that has become the standard in equipment testing these days. Isn't that right Houskamp? *slap*
> 
> And Tibbs, is right, we LOVE teasing you. :grin:


No coffee and donuts for you :hurah:


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I really hope that I never HFT one of my recievers. 

Sorry houskamp I could not resist jumping on the boat with everyone else but we all still love you but right now we just love teasing you better. :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

With all the SWM release speculation, what about speculating about a special offer to CE'ers who helped get the SWM out?

Whether it be the SWM testers (wish I was one) who went through alot of install work or those that provided proof reading and suggesting changes to the instructions and documents?

Yeah I know, wishful thinking....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IMHO, getting the SWM/FTM for free is a nice enough reward.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

RAD said:


> IMHO, getting the SWM/FTM for free is a nice enough reward.


Yes, some are quite happy but I've seen a number of folks post that they want to upgrade. Say to a later version such as a SWM8. Could they send their old one back and get another?

Or folks that reviewed that reviewed the docs and corrected grammer and terminology.

It may not be many but hey, could happen.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, from a business perspective, this is a great innovation. I'd say 99% of people have cable wired up in most of their rooms already, so it's really just a matter of putting up a dish and connecting it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

At the their CES press conferences neither DIRECTV nor Dish took swipes at each other, except the single cable solution Dish has... The SWM trumps that because not all Dish dish arrangements can use the single with throughout the home...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I checked with our purchasing department and they said we aren't scheduled to get the SWM's until next year


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

All that work I did when I upgraded to my HR20 & H20, we told us that we couldn't use the diplexers any more. So I wired each TV in my house with 3 coaxial lines, two from my dish and the other for the OTA antenna. 

I guess I could have gotten by with only two lines to each TV, if I would have waited to upgrade. But, like many others, I have got to have the latest toys when they come out.


----------



## sandvinsd (Aug 1, 2007)

Talked today to Dtv and they said it WAS released TODAY but not all installers have it yet. Since I have an upgrade install for 8/4 (from 3LNB to 5), that I should call the installer and check. I called them and they told me that they don't have it and never will get it. (In other words they don't want to be bothered with the technology). I'm waiting to see what happens now when the installer shows up on my doorstep. I guess I'll hand him a flashlight and tell him to have fun in the attic installing another two wires from the TV box panel to to the video distribution center in the second floor when one SWM in my garage would have worked.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sandvinsd said:


> Talked today to Dtv and they said it WAS released TODAY but not all installers have it yet. Since I have an upgrade install for 8/4 (from 3LNB to 5), that I should call the installer and check. I called them and they told me that they don't have it and never will get it. (In other words they don't want to be bothered with the technology). I'm waiting to see what happens now when the installer shows up on my doorstep. I guess I'll hand him a flashlight and tell him to have fun in the attic installing another two wires from the TV box panel to to the video distribution center in the second floor when one SWM in my garage would have worked.


Which installer company is that?
I can understand them not having it yet... but "never" ?


----------



## jdjacks10 (Jul 28, 2007)

a swm is a single wire multi switch but i dont know what it does. Can anyone exlplain what it does???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jdjacks10 said:


> a swm is a single wire multi switch but i dont know what it does. Can anyone exlplain what it does???


Check out thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78249

Basically for DVR's which require two wires from the dish, the SWM allows you to use only one wire.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Check out thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78249
> 
> Basically for DVR's which require two wires from the dish, the SWM allows you to use only one wire.


And split that coax to other units too.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I called Ironwood Communications here in Wichita.

He told me they "are aware of it...and looking forward to it. It will make our lives a lot easier."

He didn't have a guess as to when they will have it, and said he didn't mind if I called him once a week to check back.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, then, dunno if this should be a new thread - but, I'm sneaking up on a new HD set. That means the previous goes over to the guesthouse + new dish over there [or move the old AT9 over and grab the Slimline for me]. None of that involves SWM.

But, then I'd be tempted to get a smaller LCD HDTV for the bedroom + SWM, etc. receiver for the BR.

What's the likelihood of getting a SWM in on a retrofit-upgrade-etc.?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Well, then, dunno if this should be a new thread - but, I'm sneaking up on a new HD set. That means the previous goes over to the guesthouse + new dish over there [or move the old AT9 over and grab the Slimline for me]. None of that involves SWM.
> 
> But, then I'd be tempted to get a smaller LCD HDTV for the bedroom + SWM, etc. receiver for the BR.
> 
> What's the likelihood of getting a SWM in on a retrofit-upgrade-etc.?


I honestly have no clue. That CSR was worng when she told me that the SWM was coming out on August 2, so there is no price or upgrade plan yet. maybe that date was the day they will start to train techs or somethin.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

drx792 said:


> I honestly have no clue. That CSR was worng when she told me that the SWM was coming out on August 2, so there is no price or upgrade plan yet. maybe that date was the day they will start to train techs or somethin.


We get training??? !rolling


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Well, then, dunno if this should be a new thread - but, I'm sneaking up on a new HD set. That means the previous goes over to the guesthouse + new dish over there [or move the old AT9 over and grab the Slimline for me]. None of that involves SWM.
> 
> But, then I'd be tempted to get a smaller LCD HDTV for the bedroom + SWM, etc. receiver for the BR.
> 
> What's the likelihood of getting a SWM in on a retrofit-upgrade-etc.?


Anytime I've upgraded and added another receiver that caused me to need another switch (and other parts) I've just mentioned it to the CSR taking the order and a new switch was included on the work order. I am thinking that if not today, very soon the same will be true of the SWM--it just saves so much time and money for everyone involved.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I'm a Tech and I asked my warehouse mgr if the SWM was added to his D* parts request and it has not been added yet, but we got a new work order program at our office and it has a SWM flag on it to know If the Customer has or needs one..


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> and a "SWM" is..????


SWM = another excuse for D* to cut the rates it pays installers. You think installers are bad now, just wait until they start cutting rates when SWM is released


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hombresoto said:


> SWM = another excuse for D* to cut the rates it pays installers. You think installers are bad now, just wait until they start cutting rates when SWM is released


Are you serious?

Let's see... let's spend millions developing a new distribution method for our SAT system...
Not for those that can only run one line...
Not for those that only want one line...
Not for those that have existing wiring, so we can use that instead of running that...
Not for those that wan't it to get "closer" to the cable-install method.
Not for those MDU's that have millions of units, pre-wired with just one cable....

Nope.. lets find a way to cut the amount we pay the installers...


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Let's see... let's spend millions developing a new distribution method for our SAT system...
> Not for those that can only run one line...
> ...


I do agree with the technical reasons for SWM, however I can almost GUARANTEE rates will be cut. As an installer, I jumped for joy when I first heard about the technology, until I thought of the near inevitable consequences for technicians. They will cut rates to pay for the extra cost of the SWM, with the justification it will save time, which it will, in SOME circumstances.

I guess the only thing to do is wait and see.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

What if they didn't cut the rates at all, but by enabling SWM installs, they allowed the tech to install at more job sites per day, because SWM setup may be faster using existing home wiring? Wouldn't that mean the tech makes MORE money?


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> What if they didn't cut the rates at all, but by enabling SWM installs, they allowed the tech to install at more job sites per day, because SWM setup may be faster using existing home wiring? Wouldn't that mean the tech makes MORE money?


do not confuse things by being positive.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> What if they didn't cut the rates at all, but by enabling SWM installs, they allowed the tech to install at more job sites per day, because SWM setup may be faster using existing home wiring? Wouldn't that mean the tech makes MORE money?


In theory.

Right around the time I started the pay was cut by $5 per box. Reason being, more and more houses these days are already wired in some fashion. So, one can expect to be in & out in less time.

I fear the same thought process will hold true with the SWMs.

What I don't think that it will be D* cutting back on the $$$, it will be the HSPs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Robert.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Sorry to hear that Robert.


Yeah, me too. 

The basic rules still apply

Good
Fast
Cheap

You can in most cases have two of the three. In some cases, please pick one.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> What if they didn't cut the rates at all, but by enabling SWM installs, they allowed the tech to install at more job sites per day, because SWM setup may be faster using existing home wiring? Wouldn't that mean the tech makes MORE money?


My educated guess is this:

D* will not universally authorize an SWM for every install/upgrade considering a 3x4 multiswitch costs $6, 4x8 costs ~$30, and a 6x8 costs ~$55. I've seen estimates of over $100 for an SWM.

D* will install an SWM when:

1. Customer requests

2. A DVR is involved

3. There is no other way to get the signal to the customer (ie modifying common space on a condo complex)

I doubt D* will provide an SWM just to make my job easier by using existing wiring due to the cost of the unit compared to the alternatives. I will still be running extra lines, eliminating splitters in closets, attics, outside, in wall plates, etc.

It only makes economical sense.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

RobertE said:


> In theory.
> 
> Right around the time I started the pay was cut by $5 per box. Reason being, more and more houses these days are already wired in some fashion. So, one can expect to be in & out in less time.
> 
> ...


I think that they just won't increase the pay as they should due to inflation.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> In theory.
> 
> Right around the time I started the pay was cut by $5 per box. Reason being, more and more houses these days are already wired in some fashion. So, one can expect to be in & out in less time.
> 
> ...


Robert,

I should have been clearer, most likely it will be the HSP's, however D* may also smarten up as well which will be even worse.

All I know is my costs (gas, cable, and pretty much everything else) keep going up, while rates decline. This is why I only do HSP work a couple days a week now, for a measly $60 for 1st outlet, and $15 per additional receiver installed. I do not do upgrades, and few service calls. When I started, I got $80, $25, respectively, and $20/day for gas! I do my own sales, installs, and custom work now for the most part and am back to $80, $20, and $125 for the sale. $80/hr (at least) for custom work.

It's hard, if not impossible, to make it as an HSP tech these days.


----------

